# Flying Merkel head badge - ebay



## zephyrblau (May 14, 2017)

this ought to be interesting....

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=132191367346


----------



## Rust_Trader (May 14, 2017)

Nice badge. Why does it have screw holes? @hoofhearted


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)

Because it was used on a Westfield built bicycle. The Westfield MFG Co. bought out Miami in 1922. In 1923 Westfield took all the badges they got in the buy out, and put them in on their own bikes. Later some of the badges transitioned to say Westfield MFG.


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)

Also, Miami was using the "Bottle Cap" style badge. Westfield used badge screws. So they knocked the bottle cap off of the back of the badge, and drilled holes in it.


----------



## catfish (May 14, 2017)




----------



## hoofhearted (May 15, 2017)

Rust_Trader said:


> Nice badge. Why does it have screw holes? @hoofhearted





First .. this is a ''real'' F-M badge.

It was issued by Miami Cycle ...
and was not placed on any machines
until Westfield purchased Miami Cycle.

Notice on the lower-front of badge ....
all previously-true information has been
ground away.  This is an area where the manu-
facturer indicated the maker of the F-M.

However ... when we look at the back of the
badge ... we can clearly see references to
Miami Cycle.

I totally agree with all of the information sup-
plied by Catfish, within this thread.  Thank You --
Brother Catfish !!

For your consideration ... if you are building-up
a machine that was a Miami product, initially ...
but it has features that are ''Westfield'' (because
the bicycle was built-up in the Westfield Plant) ......
this badge is totally appropriate.

The ''mojo'' for F-M bicycles lies in those produced
by Miami Cycle.

A somewhat watered-down F-M ''mojo'' is often
associated with those original .. factory-produced
F-M badges, that were ''converted'' for use on
Westfield-Built products.

It is still a great badge, and one worthy of being
placed on the headtube of a Westfield-Built ride.

....... patric


----------



## vincev (May 15, 2017)

Cabe member selling it.


----------



## rlhender (May 17, 2017)

vincev said:


> Cabe member selling it.





I'm trying...


----------

